# New Maglite 3rd Generation 2D/3D - 524 + 625 lumens stock!



## Phaserburn (Aug 22, 2014)

Just saw these at Brightguy. Looks like Mag has suddenly cranked up the power!!

These have the ability to adjust the UI somewhat. 3 modes. Should be pretty decent, and maybe pretty nice running nimh D's.


----------



## american (Aug 22, 2014)

Will these hit Lowes or home depot ever?


----------



## Phaserburn (Aug 22, 2014)

I would think so. Third Gen doesn't sound like a limited edition or Pro version or anything. To me, these will become standard Mags.

Perhaps Mag's declining shelf space in retail locations has lead them to kick it up a few notches and go with a more aggressive circuit.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Aug 22, 2014)

Great. It seems like a really good idea to have a flashlight that makes everything look 3D.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Aug 22, 2014)

It's bout time. Looks like it's still over 30k candela too. The 3D is claiming a bit over 40k. Looking pretty good on the UI too. Much better than the motion sensors they use on other lights. 

I wonder how good the heat management or the drive regulation is going to be though.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Aug 22, 2014)

I am glad to see Maglite upping their game. Even though I don't purchase many of their products anymore I still have a special place in my flashaholic heart for them. I have a feeling I am not the only one around here with fond memories of purchasing Maglites as a kid. :grouphug:


----------



## StorminMatt (Aug 22, 2014)

Looks like they finally got tired of losing sales to such Home Depot staples as Defiant. Of course, I also have to wonder how good thermal management is with these lights. Even if they are using modern emitters like the XM-L2, this could all be for naught if they have stuck to the basic incan setup of a moving emitter with the cammed focusing system.


----------



## jabe1 (Aug 22, 2014)

Looks like fun. Time to swap out the 3D wedged next to the passenger seat, and the 2D in the wife's car.


----------



## mudcamper (Aug 22, 2014)

Mag-Lite LED (XP-E) 2D: 134 lumen, 37567 cd, 388 meter
Mag-Lite LED Pro (XP-G) 2D: 274 lumen, 33560 cd, 366 meter
Mag-Lite 3rd Gen (LM-L2) 2D: 524 lumen, 33573 cd, 366 meter

Mag-Lite 3rd Gen (LM-L2) 3D: 625 lumen, 41200 cd, 406 meter

First gen is still the best throw (and battery life). The LED keeps getting bigger.


----------



## mudcamper (Aug 22, 2014)

StorminMatt said:


> Of course, I also have to wonder how good thermal management is with these lights. Even if they are using modern emitters like the XM-L2, this could all be for naught if they have stuck to the basic incan setup of a moving emitter with the cammed focusing system.



Good point. According to the specs at BrightGuy, it is still focusable. It would be really cool if they made it focusable but somehow managed to heat-sink it.


----------



## RobertMM (Aug 22, 2014)

About time, [email protected]! I am excited for the 2D version.


----------



## dc38 (Aug 22, 2014)

mudcamper said:


> Good point. According to the specs at BrightGuy, it is still focusable. It would be really cool if they made it focusable but somehow managed to heat-sink it.



Easily, but at a greater end cost...pedestal mounted led with aluminum reflector


----------



## eff (Aug 22, 2014)

mudcamper said:


> Mag-Lite LED (XP-E) 2D: 134 lumen, 37567 cd, 388 meter
> Mag-Lite LED Pro (XP-G) 2D: 274 lumen, 33560 cd, 366 meter
> Mag-Lite 3rd Gen 2D: 524 lumen, 33573 cd, 366 meter
> Mag-Lite 3rd Gen 3D: 625 lumen, 41200 cd, 406 meter
> ...



Very nice upgrade from Maglite 
I wonder how's the heatsink on those new models ?


----------



## El Camino (Aug 22, 2014)

Mag Industries really needs to get on the ball with their website. They have come out with several great new products lately, and the site still has absolutely nothing about them. They should be pimping these bad boys big time. Still, good for them. The MiniMag Pro just got an XML2, so it looks like they are increasing the pace of their updates.

I can't be sure, but the head of these new D-cells looks a bit different. More like the Mag-Charger.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Aug 22, 2014)

Maglite has never been fast to update their site. 

Heat sinking is fairly simple to do in a Maglite. Malkoff drop ins are heatsinked and still focus from my understanding. 

33k candela vs 37k candela is going to be barely noticeable. It will be interesting to compare the beam patterns between the 3 generations and see which is the most useful.


----------



## El Camino (Aug 22, 2014)

The XML isn't really a thrower unless you have a really large reflector. And I think (someone correct me if I'm wrong) the XP-E still has more surface brightness, as it is so much smaller.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Aug 22, 2014)

You're absolutely correct. The XP-E has a much higher surface brightness ratio because of its compact size. That's one reason I prefer that LED in smaller lights. It's not as efficient, but it throws farther. 
That being said the Maglite has a fairly large reflector and it seems like they've done a good job at keeping the lights fairly consistent in terms of throw.


----------



## StorminMatt (Aug 22, 2014)

SimulatedZero said:


> Heat sinking is fairly simple to do in a Maglite. Malkoff drop ins are heatsinked and still focus from my understanding.



A Mag with a Malkoff drop-in can still focus. But it is slower and clumsier than the stock Mag cammed focusing system. I'm not exactly sure how Mag handles this. But hopefully, there is actually a thermal path between the emitter and body of the light.


----------



## StorminMatt (Aug 22, 2014)

I should also note that 524 lumens from 2xNiMH is quite revolutionary if they actually pull it off. 2xNiMH lights have LONG been hobbled by the inability to make a high current boost driver. If this 524 lumens is for real, this light just might be the first 2xNiMH light to break the 400 lumen barrier.


----------



## saypat (Aug 22, 2014)

check out the Thrunite Neutron 2A V2 then. 460 lumens from (1) AA; 720 lumens from (2) AA; 800 lumens from a 14500.


----------



## StorminMatt (Aug 23, 2014)

saypat said:


> check out the Thrunite Neutron 2A V2 then. 460 lumens from (1) AA; 720 lumens from (2) AA; 800 lumens from a 14500.



I would certainly like to give it a try. But it would appear to not be available at this time. I certainly DO have my doubts about it, though. In any case, judging by the specs, if it truly CAN do 480 and 800 lumens, it can't do it for long. Looks like it has a pretty quick stepdown to 230 lumens with either one or two AA batteries.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Aug 23, 2014)

Just curious as I'm living overseas and its been several years since I've been inside a store in the USA...Last I remember, most Alkaline and NiMH D size batteries sold in stores had no advantages over their AA counterparts; same volts and capacity. _(I did/do wonder, "Do 'D' size Alkaline batteries have higher drain rates?")._But on line you could buy NiMH "D" size with +/- 3X the capacity of A size. 

So my question is, is it pretty easy to buy high capacity "D" size NiMH batteries in the same kind of stores that sell Mag lights such as Home Depot, Wall Mart or Target?
(I was just thinking if not, it seems like it would be a pretty simple yet good money maker for Mag light to sell those as well a long with their lights...)


----------



## El Camino (Aug 23, 2014)

You can find them in specialty shops. I saw some Tenergy batteries (2) and a charger for about $35 at Batteries + Bulbs.

---


I'm interested in seeing how these lights are made. The different head makes me wonder if MI is sharing parts with the Mag-Charger, such as the cam tower or reflector. Type III ano would be pretty awesome as well. I can't imagine it being that much more expensive to do.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Aug 23, 2014)

D Cell batteries have a much higher capacity than AA batteries. Alkaline D Cells have something stupid like 12000 or 15000 mah if I remember correctly. The problem is that the alkaline chemistry can not sustain a high draw or constant voltage. NiMH batteries are more stable and can hade higher draw, but have a lower voltage and less capacity than alkalines. 

It makes me wonder how hard the output drop is going to be on these maglites. I don't think alkaline cells wouldn't be able to sustain that output for very long.


----------



## StudFreeman (Aug 23, 2014)

These sound great. Got to hand it to Mag for making 'the' high end light for Joe Average and his family, lol.

I like the look of the new head. Looks like a MagCharger. These likely share the improved heatsinking and no-donut focusing introduced with the LED MagCharger.

There will definitely be a timed step down with the currents drawn. That said these will likely be well regulated—much more than can be said for the FET/resistored-drive 'bright and cheap' XM-L/2 lights available in stores now.


----------



## StorminMatt (Aug 23, 2014)

StudFreeman said:


> There will definitely be a timed step down with the currents drawn. That said these will likely be well regulated—much more than can be said for the FET/resistored-drive 'bright and cheap' XM-L/2 lights available in stores now.



Given that the voltage of NiMH (and especially NiMH D cells) is already quite well regulated, I feel like regulation on these sorts of lights is quite superfluous. And I would actually rather have NO regulation tha regulation with a stepdown.



rickypanecatyl said:


> Just curious as I'm living overseas and its been several years since I've been inside a store in the USA...Last I remember, most Alkaline and NiMH D size batteries sold in stores had no advantages over their AA counterparts; same volts and capacity. (I did/do wonder, "Do 'D' size Alkaline batteries have higher drain rates?").But on line you could buy NiMH "D" size with +/- 3X the capacity of A size.
> 
> 
> So my question is, is it pretty easy to buy high capacity "D" size NiMH batteries in the same kind of stores that sell Mag lights such as Home Depot, Wall Mart or Target?
> (I was just thinking if not, it seems like it would be a pretty simple yet good money maker for Mag light to sell those as well a long with their lights...)



If you want full capacity NiMH D cells, stay away from name brands like Duracell and Energizer. These tend to be either AA or Sub-C batteries in adaptors, and have low capacity (although can still support higher current draws than an alkaline D cell). Stick with something like Tenergy, which actually has a MUCH higher capacity. You won't find these at your local Home Depot or Target. But there are some places where they can be bought without the online wait. I don't know what's available where you live. But here in Northern California, Fry's Electronics sells Tenergy batteries. And Batteries Plus sells Powerex. Both are true D cells, although the Tenergy batteries are more reasonably priced (but are still good - possibly better than Powerex).


----------



## treek13 (Aug 24, 2014)

StorminMatt said:


> I should also note that 524 lumens from 2xNiMH is quite revolutionary if they actually pull it off. 2xNiMH lights have LONG been hobbled by the inability to make a high current boost driver. If this 524 lumens is for real, this light just might be the first 2xNiMH light to break the 400 lumen barrier.


Mag usually actively discourages the use of rechargeable batteries. These numbers will be for Alkaline cells & the lights drivers will be optimized for them.
Sad, but true.


----------



## mudcamper (Aug 24, 2014)

treek13 said:


> These numbers will be for Alkaline cells & the lights drivers will be optimized for them.
> Sad, but true.



I disagree. It's nice to have some lights run on inexpensive, but relatively long lasting alkaline D cells. This is a huge plus IMO.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Aug 24, 2014)

+1

I always think of Maglites as my go to alkie-eater lights that are still fairly nice. To me that's what makes them perfect for storms and power outages.


----------



## Hondo (Aug 24, 2014)

Why in the wide, wide, world of sports did they not make the "general" mode start from the lowest level? With all of those UI's, you can't start the light in anything but high. 

Would probably run this on these, in my post #44:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?305881-Best-Quality-AA-to-D-Cell-Adapter

I'd put the link in, but it is not appreciated, still available and easy to find. Quality 3xAAA parallel adapters. Not sure just how much current this new light will be drawing, and if it might start to challenge them. They certainly work fantastic on the Gen 1 and Gen 2 single level lights, with Eneloops in them.


----------



## StorminMatt (Aug 24, 2014)

SimulatedZero said:


> +1
> 
> I always think of Maglites as my go to alkie-eater lights that are still fairly nice. To me that's what makes them perfect for storms and power outages.



But here's the thing. If you want a light that will run a long time on alkalines, you want a low power light like previous Mag LEDs. An XM-L/2 light will draw the batteries down too quickly. At the 2A draw that the 3D probably needs to sustain maximum output, capacoty drops to about 5500mAH (down from 11000mAH at the ,5A that the old 3D light draws). So optimizing the light for alkalines kind of defeats the purpose of having a high power light.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Aug 24, 2014)

Do newer Maglites still have the requirement that you run them only on alkalines? All my older Maglites (including LED versions) say that in the documentation, even though they work perfectly fine on NiMH. Maybe the reason was to achieve the specified brightness, it needed the higher voltage because it was unregulated? Though the 2xAA lights were definitely regulated, so I'm not really sure why they specified to only use alkalines in those models. Conspiracy?


----------



## Hondo (Aug 24, 2014)

StorminMatt, the light has levels. It will always suck at maintaining high brightness with alkalines, but it will run for days on the "super low" setting, longer than it will on NiMH batteries.

WalkIntoTheLight, yes, conspiracy. Actually, I did think they had formally recognized NiMH batteries somewhere. But they will not hurt the light, no-how, no-way. And for high levels, they are actually better than alkaline, despite the lower nominal voltage rating. This is because alkaline batteries can not maintain the required current when under load, as the NiMH's can.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Aug 24, 2014)

Exactly, unless there has been a huge revamp in Maglite drivers, the regulation is going to look almost like direct drive. Not even a timer based step down. It will be fairly similar to a lot of the modern pocket rockets I bet. Full speed ahead, for 200 seconds, then medium mode. 

But, you still raise a very valid point. Between the high draw and the electronic switch, I wouldn't store them for hurricanes and such. Gen 1 and 2, definitely. We'll just have to see what the curve looks like. 

Hopefully the low mode will help extend the runtimes.


----------



## pbyhistorian (Aug 24, 2014)

I probably won't ever be a flashaholic but I buy lots of MagLite. This thread is the only mention I can find that might be the new LED MagLite I've seen at Orchard Supply Hardware. Its packaging doesn't boast 524 lumens; it boasts a 412 meter throw (versus the 388 meters I've been buying). Runtime dropped to 6h45m though - down from 8h from the 388 meter models.

Is this the same model you're discussing? I thought 2nd Gen was the Rebel, 3rd Gen was the Cree, and this was either 4th Gen or just a re-configured 3rd Gen.

The LED appears to be yellow (again) instead of green. Does anyone know if there's a new LED?

I been buying Cree models (8h) to make sure they'd last through the night if stranded while snowmobiling. Not sure if I'm interested in more throw for less runtime.

Thanks.


----------



## StorminMatt (Aug 24, 2014)

Hondo said:


> StorminMatt, the light has levels. It will always suck at maintaining high brightness with alkalines, but it will run for days on the "super low" setting, longer than it will on NiMH batteries.



It may have modes. But it brings up one question. Specifically, if you want to use this light as a light intended for long runtime alkaline battery use, why not just get one of the old Mag LEDs? They're cheaper, run a LONG time, and don't have an electronic switch.


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 24, 2014)

$47 isn't that impressive considering Home Depot was selling 500 lumen 3 cell lights for $20 two years ago. And of all the mode sets they've included, why not an "old guy mode" - click for on, click for off..


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 24, 2014)

StarHalo said:


> $47 isn't that impressive considering Home Depot was selling 500 lumen 3 cell lights for $20 two years ago. And of all the mode sets they've included, why not an "old guy mode" - click for on, click for off..




Streamlight gets it, that's one of their ten-tap setup options.


----------



## StorminMatt (Aug 24, 2014)

StarHalo said:


> $47 isn't that impressive considering Home Depot was selling 500 lumen 3 cell lights for $20 two years ago. And of all the mode sets they've included, why not an "old guy mode" - click for on, click for off..



Not to mention that these lights have stepdowns. What's up with THAT? I mean, with my Malkoff Mags, I can stick in some Tenergy Premiums and have 600+ lumens for five hours straight. And the light gets no more than lukewarm. Stepdowns are for small lights like an SC600. NOT for a portable heatsink like a full-sized Mag. In fact, I think the SC600 can probably maintain a higher output LONGER despite its small size and low capacity battery (compared to a NiMH D).


----------



## SimulatedZero (Aug 24, 2014)

I like this new maglite. I'm going to get one for sure. But, I think they would do very well to keep the simple on off LED lights in the running. They may want to label this one as the pro and keep the new xp-g model as the basic model. 

The simple wires to a battery with a nice switch in between just works way to damn well to phase out with this new circuit and electronic switch setup.


----------



## mudcamper (Aug 25, 2014)

Lots here are assuming that it uses an XM-L LED. Anyone have the actual specs, or have one in hand, to confirm this?


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Aug 25, 2014)

Good to see Maglite finally competing against lights from 2010.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Aug 25, 2014)

Not 100% positive, but I'm pretty sure it is using an XM-L2. The photos on bright guy looks like it is at any rate. 

If it's not, those lumen claims are going to be subject to an even sharper decline.


----------



## El Camino (Aug 25, 2014)

mudcamper said:


> Lots here are assuming that it uses an XM-L LED. Anyone have the actual specs, or have one in hand, to confirm this?



The newest Minimag Pro uses an XPG2, but looking at the photos as SimulatedZero said, it's appears to be an XML2. It seems to be a bit larger than the XPG, and along with the lumen ratings, I think XML2 is a safe bet.


----------



## tjhabak (Aug 25, 2014)

The MagCharger LED has the XML2 in it, so it sounds like there will be lots of similarities between it and these Gen 3 guys.


----------



## dano (Aug 27, 2014)

SimulatedZero said:


> Not 100% positive, but I'm pretty sure it is using an XM-L2. The photos on bright guy looks like it is at any rate.
> 
> If it's not, those lumen claims are going to be subject to an even sharper decline.



Saw them at REI, they do use an XM-L2.


----------



## mudcamper (Aug 27, 2014)

dano said:


> Saw them at REI, they do use an XM-L2.



Yup. I asked emailed their support and asked, and they just emailed me back this morning stating they use the Cree XM-L2.


----------



## redtruck (Aug 27, 2014)

I am interested to see how they perform. Would be nice to have something that can throw far, but not at the expense of poor run time/beam pattern. Maybe they got it right?


----------



## maglite mike (Aug 31, 2014)

Why would the electronic switch and the 3 modes make it less of a hurricane light then the previous 3d with 131 lumen and 79 hour run time? The new version has 117 hour run time on econo mode. Is there a parasitic drain? I'm a novice when it comes to this stuff. Regardless, I'm definitely getting one of these.


----------



## SimulatedZero (Aug 31, 2014)

In all honesty it probably wouldn't, but it is more complex and I pretty much consider KISS lights that are direct drive to be suitable. 

As far as the electronic switch is concerned, there will.always be a drain whenever an electronic control feature is implemented on a light by itself. Lately manufacturers have been able to limit the draw to be negligible. But, with alkalines, a drain like that makes the cells more prone to leaking. It's just one more thing to have to take into account.


----------



## The_Hammer (Sep 1, 2014)

I may end up giving one of the 3D versions a try just because.


----------



## marinemaster (Sep 1, 2014)

I no longer buy D type batteries, hopefully these come in C battery format.


----------



## maglite mike (Sep 1, 2014)

marinemaster said:


> I no longer buy D type batteries, hopefully these come in C battery format.



The ML 100 is the same format in C cell only less lumen . I assume they will upgrade the led bulb soon. The ml 125 version is rechargeable and can use alkalines. I have 2 of these and I love em.


----------



## marinemaster (Sep 2, 2014)

I did not know. Thanks for the info. I checked and is 137 lumens. Ill wait for them to upgrade maybe around 300 lumens


----------



## etc (Nov 16, 2014)

Does Home Depot / Lowes have them on Black Friday sale? Including mini-mags?


----------



## Alex1234 (Nov 16, 2014)

if these mags are putting out 500-600 lumens otf with xml2 then its only being driven to about 1.4 amps at the led which is not much.


----------



## Daekar (Nov 17, 2014)

Alex1234 said:


> if these mags are putting out 500-600 lumens otf with xml2 then its only being driven to about 1.4 amps at the led which is not much.



Not much for you and me and our Eneloops or 18650s. 1.4 amp is a pretty stout load for a D cell that is expected to maintain a long runtime. 

As much as this may not be a popular opinion, I'm going to say that these new models are a nice step forward for Joe Public. The high brightness won't last long, but it almost never needs to. Once the current drops and the light enters its main phase, the D-cells will probably perform OK - remember, alkalines are fine for low-current work. I'm not going to run out and get one, but I would definitely consider getting one for friends or family that are in need of something more than a 2xAA light.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 17, 2014)

They re-designed their website.


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Nov 17, 2014)

Yeah here's their ML300L model - http://maglite.com/shop/maglite-3-cell-d-led-3rd-gen-flashlight-475.html#.VGo0VDQ7vlw

I might have to get one of these, the eco lasts a long time.


----------



## Poppy (Nov 17, 2014)

Alex1234 said:


> if these mags are putting out 500-600 lumens otf with xml2 then its only being driven to about 1.4 amps at the led which is not much.



The Cree data sheet for the XM-L2 lists 1500ma for 580 emitter lumens.

HKJ lists the discharge time for a D cell alkaline at 1 and 2 amps at between 9, and 2.5 hours respectively. 

If the light is regulated, then the amperage draw will change over time as the batteries deplete, and the initial draw may be less because the voltage will be over 4.8 volts. And if I am reading the Cree datasheet correctly, the LED should not be driven above 3.3 volts.

Anyone want to venture a guess as to what the expected run-times would be? I certainly do not know. 

My guess is that it would drop off significantly in the first hour, run pretty good for the next four, and then at about 40 lumens for hours... just a guess.

I did a run-time/calculated output test on a 3D lantern with a Cree XB-D emitter.
Initially the lantern pulled 700 ma high, and 390 ma low. ~210 lumens, and 130 lumens.
At the end of the first hour it was down to about 175 lumens
And at the end of the fifth hour it was just above 120 lumens.
For the seventh through seventeenth hours it was between 100 and 110 lumens.
Hours 18-28 it was between 80-95 lumens.
Hours 29-40 were between 70-80 lumens.
Hours 40-55 were between 40-63 Lumens.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
EDIT.. I see 117 hours run-times. !!!

Ouch, that's disappointing. I THINK that means that it is regulated, to dive from max output to 10% within the first hour, and then stay there for 116 hours. Unless the run-time they are advertising is for their low level of output.
Geeez I wish there was more standardization in advertising run times and actually using output graphs. Otherwise... how is one to know?


----------



## maglite mike (Nov 17, 2014)

Check out the LX http://208.202.73.254/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/415-681_FL_ML300_LX_1014a_DraftA2.pdf


----------



## maglite mike (Nov 17, 2014)

The LX has the pineapple grip and matte finish like the mag tac


----------



## mikekoz (Nov 18, 2014)

I like the looks of those! Hopefully they will show up in retail stores soon so I can see one close up.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Nov 18, 2014)

I love Mags and very pleased at these new models. But I truly don't understand Mags reluctance to follow the rest of the market and make a compact 18650 powered torch. And give it the ability to have normal regulation.

Surely a torch like this wouldn't take any sales from their current range, only expand the brand and gain new followers.

As said, I love Mags. And these new ones look great, but tbh I probably won't get any of them, they are just way too big to carry about.

Maybe something C8 sized using the ML125 head and a 18650 body and a simple tail cap switch.


----------



## Treeguy (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm really liking these new D cell Maglites. If I see one, I'm buying it. But when will I see one? 

Home Depot here has a nice flashlight wall, but they take forever to get up to date. I'll try Amazon.ca, but their pricing is ridiculous. Sometimes a $20 light lists for $70 or $80. Really weird.


----------



## Phaserburn (Nov 18, 2014)

Slick looking lights! I will definitely have to get one. They look like a D cell Maglite that mated with an Inova T series.


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Nov 18, 2014)

Poppy said:


> EDIT.. I see 117 hours run-times. !!!
> 
> Ouch, that's disappointing. I THINK that means that it is regulated, to dive from max output to 10% within the first hour, and then stay there for 116 hours. Unless the run-time they are advertising is for their low level of output.
> Geeez I wish there was more standardization in advertising run times and actually using output graphs. Otherwise... how is one to know?



That particular Maglite (i am assuming you're referring to the one i posted the link to, the 3D cell) has low power and full power. Full power gets 16 hours while the low power gets the 117 hours. Also low power has 130 lumens. But i agree Mag needs better descriptions and graphs in advertizing their lights. I got one AA LED Mag Pro+ that didn't even have the specs on it, though i think Amazon had used a marketplace seller with that one when i bought it. It's still not a bad light though.

Edit: I think eco has 117 hours, not sure what low power has though.. again Mag's wonderful advertised run times without showing much of anything in terms of battery voltage, type, ect.


----------



## maglite mike (Nov 18, 2014)

Eco is 117 hrs and low is 72 hrs


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Nov 19, 2014)

Worth noting the regulation on Mag's makes the PEAK lumens for the ANSI ratings, then massively steps down. So while a mode may claim 'x' output. It won't be making that output for it's entire claimed runtime. Mostly likely 50-20% of the claimed output.


----------



## Treeguy (Nov 19, 2014)

Chicken Drumstick said:


> Worth noting the regulation on Mag's makes the PEAK lumens for the ANSI ratings, then massively steps down. So while a mode may claim 'x' output. It won't be making that output for it's entire claimed runtime. Mostly likely 50-20% of the claimed output.



For my part, if the 625 lumen model only help max output for a minute or two or three, and then stepped down 50% and lasted for hours at that level, it would still make for a very serviceable light.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Nov 19, 2014)

Treeguy said:


> For my part, if the 625 lumen model only help max output for a minute or two or three, and then stepped down 50% and lasted for hours at that level, it would still make for a very serviceable light.


Serviceable yes. In fact I quite like this style of regulation, although it would be nice if Mag offered an override the flat output regulation too.

If you cycle the torch off/on it will start on high again.


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Nov 19, 2014)

Chicken Drumstick said:


> Worth noting the regulation on Mag's makes the PEAK lumens for the ANSI ratings, then massively steps down. So while a mode may claim 'x' output. It won't be making that output for it's entire claimed runtime. Mostly likely 50-20% of the claimed output.





Chicken Drumstick said:


> Serviceable yes. In fact I quite like this style of regulation, although it would be nice if Mag offered an override the flat output regulation too.
> 
> If you cycle the torch off/on it will start on high again.



I assume they did this to extend battery life or to get similar battery run times (most people generally care more about run time then lumens anyhow) as the previous models have and plus it would be hard on the alkalines to keep that amount of lumens going. Most likely the lumens would drop anyway. I need to get one of these flashlights (besides wanting to check out the 117 run time feature) to test the Eneloops in them (i just got 2: 5 packs of 3AA to D converters) and the LED Mag i have that has the 388 meter range got 8 hours on a 2AA to D cell converters (using Eneloops right out of the package, dated 5 months old during testing) before going dim.


----------



## maglite mike (Nov 19, 2014)

I talked to maglite sales today. The ML300 LX is shipping end of this month. I will be purchasing a few, that's for sure.


----------



## jwargod (Nov 20, 2014)

maglite mike said:


> I talked to maglite sales today. The ML300 LX is shipping end of this month. I will be purchasing a few, that's for sure.



What the heck is that?


----------



## maglite mike (Nov 20, 2014)

http://208.202.73.254/wp-content/upl...4a_DraftA2.pdf


----------



## maglite mike (Nov 20, 2014)

http://maglite.com/maglab/the-new-m...is-the-light-for-all-your-needs/#.VG7ImjhMXHw


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Nov 21, 2014)

maglite mike said:


> I talked to maglite sales today. The ML300 LX is shipping end of this month. I will be purchasing a few, that's for sure.



Where will they be available?


----------



## ganymede (Nov 21, 2014)

etc said:


> Does Home Depot / Lowes have them on Black Friday sale? Including mini-mags?



^this!


----------



## jwargod (Nov 25, 2014)

Anyone seen the new 3rd generations, XL50's, and Mini Maglite Pros on sale anywhere yet? Preferably in SoCal if not online?


----------



## Robin24k (Dec 4, 2014)

jwargod said:


> Anyone seen the new 3rd generations, XL50's, and Mini Maglite Pros on sale anywhere yet? Preferably in SoCal if not online?


You should be able to find them at Home Depot, Fry's, Lowe's, or Wal-Mart.


----------



## 1979lee (Dec 4, 2014)

Robin24k said:


> You should be able to find them at Home Depot, Fry's, Lowe's, or Wal-Mart.


Im looking for the "solitaire led" I went to all of those and NADA. tryed target, big 5, kmart (big joke there kmart never HAS any led mag's. hell thery have some incan mags from 2004 at my kmart)
I really dont like online shopping, so im S_outta luck on the solitaire led.


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 4, 2014)

1979lee said:


> I really dont like online shopping, so im S_outta luck on the solitaire led.



If you should change your mind, a wide variety of colors and gift cases are available in the usual place, fast shipping and no-questions-asked free returns..


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 5, 2014)

Have yet to see a 3rd gen at any Home Depot or Lowes. Ive got both the new 3rd gens and love them both. Addes anti reflective coated glass lenses to them as well as 11000mah Powerex cells and they both crank even harder for it. The new pineapple grip 3rd gens I should own as soon as they show up on Brightguy.com


----------



## CarpentryHero (Dec 18, 2014)

Last night I saw them at Lowes on the west end of Edmonton. Anyone buy one yet? I didn't because I thought it was a Popsicle illusion or I'd gotten an optical contusion and was seeing things


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Dec 23, 2014)

I just ordered one on the Maglite site. I had forgotten there was a Lowes here, but with Christmas going on i figured i'd just order directly from Mag plus i got the silver one, though shipping is like $13.



CelticCross74 said:


> Have yet to see a 3rd gen at any Home Depot or Lowes. Ive got both the new 3rd gens and love them both. Addes anti reflective coated glass lenses to them as well as 11000mah Powerex cells and they both crank even harder for it. The new pineapple grip 3rd gens I should own as soon as they show up on Brightguy.com



11000mAh? Wow, that's good for some D NiMHs how do they hold up compared to the Tenergys? Also did you time how long they last on high mode yet?


----------



## GasganoFJ60 (Feb 17, 2015)

From the reviews and videos Ive seen, Im pretty much convinced I have to get one of these. 

Question for me is....will it be made available in the 4-6 D-Cell models?


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Feb 17, 2015)

GasganoFJ60 said:


> From the reviews and videos Ive seen, Im pretty much convinced I have to get one of these.
> 
> Question for me is....will it be made available in the 4-6 D-Cell models?


I'm no insider, so I can't say for sure. But I'd have thought it unlikely.

The reason for the old clubs was simply the need for volts. The only way back then to get a brighter bulb and more lumens.

4D = 2xCR123a in volts, so has the potential to offer similar levels of brightness, although longer runtimes.

With LEDs and electronic drivers this need is much reduced.


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Feb 17, 2015)

GasganoFJ60 said:


> From the reviews and videos Ive seen, Im pretty much convinced I have to get one of these.
> 
> Question for me is....will it be made available in the 4-6 D-Cell models?



I would check out the Fenix LD41 (4AA) and TK41 (8AA) before considering the Mag. While you do get higher run times on high with the 3rd Gen 3D Mag ML300L i find it difficult to lug it around everywhere. The LD41 is far easier and could be used as an EDC with the holster. I kinda regret buying the ML300L at first but it's the kind of light that you could use to keep in your car or in the garage when you need to look for something. In my case, it's a good candle for when there's no power at home. If you got a bunch of D cells needing usage then the ML300L is a good light for you.


----------



## parnass (Feb 17, 2015)

GasganoFJ60 said:


> From the reviews and videos Ive seen, Im pretty much convinced I have to get one of these.
> 
> Question for me is....will it be made available in the 4-6 D-Cell models?



:welcome: Welcome aboard, GasganoFJ60. Guessing from your screen name, are you a Toyota 4wd owner?


----------



## wjv (Feb 17, 2015)

• user configurable switch settings:
General - full power > low power > eco (super low)
Outdoor - full power > low power > strobe (fast flashing)
Law enforcement - momentary on > full power > eco (super low)
Tactical - momentary > full power > strobe (fast flashing)

Great. . All modes START on full power. . Just what I DON'T need. :fail:


----------



## bigchelis (Feb 17, 2015)

If anybody owns the 2D or 3D what is the tailcap current?


I have built a 2C Maglite XML2 recently with the 1A to the LED low voltage input driver. And despite it being regulated it just does 1.5A at the tailcap with 2 Alkaline C cells.
I put in 2 L91's which are Lithium AA cells that don't sag as much or very little under load and they produce steady 2.4A at tailcap. 

What I take from this is the Alkaline C cells just don't work great under 1A~2A load like the Allkaline D cells hence why the new Maglite 2C or 3C is rated very conservative despite having the same reflector/XML2 set up as the bigger D cell.


bigC


----------



## bigchelis (Feb 17, 2015)

Found the tailcap readings by OldLumens


3D High 1.5 amps at the tail 
3D Low .22 amps
3D Eco .10 amps

2D High 2.86 amps at the tail 
2D Low .30 amps
2D Eco .14 amps


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Feb 18, 2015)

wjv said:


> • user configurable switch settings:
> General - full power > low power > eco (super low)
> Outdoor - full power > low power > strobe (fast flashing)
> Law enforcement - momentary on > full power > eco (super low)
> ...


Not wishing to point out the completely obvious, but if you want low output as a priority, you do NOT pick a friggin D cell Maglite with 500 lumens and 41,000 lux.

Basically try using the right tool for the job, rather than moaning.


----------



## GasganoFJ60 (Feb 19, 2015)

Chicken Drumstick said:


> I'm no insider, so I can't say for sure. But I'd have thought it unlikely.
> 
> The reason for the old clubs was simply the need for volts. The only way back then to get a brighter bulb and more lumens.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I get that, but I like the idea of the extra capacity for longer run time. I do also enjoy the club option for self defense purposes.



MidnightDistortions said:


> I would check out the Fenix LD41 (4AA) and TK41 (8AA) before considering the Mag. While you do get higher run times on high with the 3rd Gen 3D Mag ML300L i find it difficult to lug it around everywhere. The LD41 is far easier and could be used as an EDC with the holster. I kinda regret buying the ML300L at first but it's the kind of light that you could use to keep in your car or in the garage when you need to look for something. In my case, it's a good candle for when there's no power at home. If you got a bunch of D cells needing usage then the ML300L is a good light for you.



I dont mind lugging a Maglite around. I have an old 3 D-Cell that Ive had for YEARS and its my go-to old faithful light. For small lights I have an old Boker with a P60 lamp thats my off-and-on EDC. 



parnass said:


> :welcome: Welcome aboard, GasganoFJ60. Guessing from your screen name, are you a Toyota 4wd owner?



Thank you. 
And yes, I own an 87 FJ60. 




To those that already have the new 3rd Gen Maglite, how do they compare to the "classic" Maglites as far as build quality and durability?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Feb 19, 2015)

GasganoFJ60 said:


> YI do also enjoy the club option for self defense purposes.



Welcome to CPF. :wave: FYI CPF not advocate the use of flashlights as weapons. Just to let you know.

Bill


----------



## GasganoFJ60 (Feb 19, 2015)

Ill remember that for future posts and edited my previous post.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 26, 2015)

Both my 3rd gens are outstanding. I have only had to charge the 11000mah Powerex cells once over the months I have had them. Build quality, the 3rd gens have a far better new design switch and the new quarter turn head twisting beats the old system by a mile. My only complaint is that the lens on the 3rd gens is still cheap plastic. Replaced mine with glare coated glass.


----------



## LumensMaximus (Mar 1, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> Both my 3rd gens are outstanding. I have only had to charge the 11000mah Powerex cells once over the months I have had them. Build quality, the 3rd gens have a far better new design switch and the new quarter turn head twisting beats the old system by a mile. My only complaint is that the lens on the 3rd gens is still cheap plastic. Replaced mine with glare coated glass.



Well, that's what I was waiting for, some positive feedback . At 58.63 I grabbed a 3 cell D in the new matte finish.:wave:


----------



## GasganoFJ60 (Mar 14, 2015)

I just picked up a 3D 3rd Gen for about 48 at Wally World. 
So far I like it. 
Comparing it to my old non-D serial number 3D maglite Ive noticed this. 
It is very light in weight by comparison. 
Empty the OLD 3D is 508g
Empty the 3D 3rd Gen is 332g
The new is about 1cm shorter than the old. I didnt have a ruler so that is an eye-ball guess. Id say a little more than the thickness of the tailcap really. 
The body is thinner. Its noticable to me. It will still fit in the regular D-mag mounting brackets, but nowhere near as snug. It seems to hold,mounted viertical or horizonal but i feel if its not mounted on a non-stationary object, like in a vehicle instead of on the wall in the home, there is a slight chance for it to slide out of its brackets in certain mounting configurations. 
The button is smaller and its no longer a clicky button but a regular push button.
The head focus feature has changed as well. Instead of making full rotations the head only moves less than a 1/4 turn for the focus range. 
The multi-mode-multi-level feature didnt take much time to get used to either. 
The stobe function definately a stobe. Its almost as fast as a strobe light youd find on a Djs equipment shelf. And I like the momentary light function. The comes on if your finger is on the button. Its nice for quick point-n-spot usage. 

I guess now is the ultimate test, seeing how it holds up to time/use/abuse.


----------



## wjv (Mar 16, 2015)

Chicken Drumstick said:


> Not wishing to point out the completely obvious, but if you want low output as a priority, you do NOT pick a friggin D cell Maglite with 500 lumens and 41,000 lux.
> 
> Basically try using the right tool for the job, rather than moaning.



Well I have lights that exceed those specs 1,800 lumens 46K CD that start out in low mode. 

Just because a light can blast 1,000+ lumens doesn't mean that's what you always want it to do.


----------



## pieman7 (Mar 16, 2015)

Been several years since buying a MagLite.
Was wondering if they finally started making any for use with removable high-drain cells, like CR123 and 18650. 
Browsing their web site, it appears they do offer a MagTac that takes 2 x CR123, but not much else.
Its $109 MSRP is a bit beyond my price range.
On the other hand, their Lithium Iron Phosphate (LiFePO4) rechargables appear cutting edge, but still pricey.

This ML300L that's being talked about in this thread falls more within my range of around $50. 
Love to see comparisons to some of the popular single 18650s when it finally becomes available at the end of this month.


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 16, 2015)

pieman7 said:


> This ML300L that's being talked about in this thread falls more within my range of around $50.
> Love to see comparisons to some of the popular single 18650s when it finally becomes available at the end of this month.


I think it's available now. Got my samples, but still working on the review. Here are the runtime graphs:


----------



## maglite mike (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm getting an ml300lx on bright guy right now


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 16, 2015)

Awesome. Is low, "medium", not the lowest setting?


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 16, 2015)

Phaserburn said:


> Awesome. Is low, "medium", not the lowest setting?


Correct. Their terminology is high, low, and eco.


----------



## Grijon (Mar 17, 2015)

Awesome info, Robin24k; thank you!


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 17, 2015)

Is the low on the 2D more or less bright than on the 3D? The runtime pickup on low for an extra D cell is enormous.


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 17, 2015)

Phaserburn said:


> Is the low on the 2D more or less bright than on the 3D? The runtime pickup on low for an extra D cell is enormous.


Output on low ends up being roughly the same because the 3D is 625 lumens, whereas the 2D is 524 lumens.

Three-cell alkaline lights tend to have skewed runtime numbers because the lights go into direct drive, and you can see how the ML300LX drops to 10% output after 42 hours (it doesn't actually drop below 10% until 143 hours). Two-cell lights will not have this long tail because of the boost circuitry.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Mar 18, 2015)

Chicken Drumstick said:


> Not wishing to point out the completely obvious, but if you want low output as a priority, you do NOT pick a friggin D cell Maglite with 500 lumens and 41,000 lux.
> 
> Basically *try using the right tool for the job,* rather than moaning.



Not picking a fight with you but just sharing my experience. I love having an ultra low moonlight mode, use it all the time and for the past 5 years my Varapower 3D mag is my most used light when at home (I don't carry it to the field with me often) for moonlight. I think the reasons are:

1.) It has the lowest low of any light I have - about .02 lumens. (Recently I got a Sunwayman V25C with a lower low but it has an insanely complicated U.I. Reverse kudos for being able to screw up a magnetic control ring light!)
2.) It's the easiest/fastest to figure out in the complete dark how to make sure it comes on in the lowest mode with the amazingly intuitive potentiometer it uses.
3.) (I never thought about this till now) It's size. In the pitch black (our bedroom has block out drapes and is close to pitch black) its the easiest to find and work by feel. For those needing coffee to get their brain jump started in the morning the varapower is a good U.I. to work with pre coffee!
4.) Without going into detail that violates CPF rules, when I want something less than .1 lumen to walk around the house in late at night sometimes its actually nice to have a hefty light! 

Bottom line I agree with you for the most part in countering wjv calling this light a fail for that reason - it certainly is not a fail for that reason. At the same time I'm just saying if you could make it come on in low without making it more complicated I'd be all for that! No reason to knock that idea just because it is a BIG sized light.

FWIW I'm coming from the angle of a guy that would much rather spend lots of money on 1 single light that lots of lights. I have to travel light. I want reliability, dependability, consistency, a light to be able to serve multiple roles and not be complicated. If my megasize light can also work for moonlight settings all the better!


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 18, 2015)

Robin24k said:


> Output on low ends up being roughly the same because the 3D is 625 lumens, whereas the 2D is 524 lumens.
> 
> Three-cell alkaline lights tend to have skewed runtime numbers because the lights go into direct drive, and you can see how the ML300LX drops to 10% output after 42 hours (it doesn't actually drop below 10% until 143 hours). Two-cell lights will not have this long tail because of the boost circuitry.



I get that. But isn't 625 x .22 = 138 lumens (3D) vs. 524 x .34 = 178 lumens? That is how I'm reading your great runtime charts. It seems that the 2D is brighter on low, albeit with far less runtime?


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 18, 2015)

Phaserburn said:


> I get that. But isn't 625 x .22 = 138 lumens (3D) vs. 524 x .34 = 178 lumens? That is how I'm reading your great runtime charts. It seems that the 2D is brighter on low, albeit with far less runtime?


Correct. I don't have certainty for lumen output, but the relative numbers are correct. Maglite says low output is 130 lumens and has a runtime of 20 hours, so they may have modified the light and didn't get them tested again (not the first time it's happened...).


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 18, 2015)

Just saw that Brightguy shows the ML300LX 2D at 143 lumens vs the 130 of the 3D. Interesting.


----------



## maglite mike (Mar 19, 2015)

I think the best UI for the new D maglite would be one similar to that of the mag xl 200. The accelerometer to adjust the brightness and click through different modes would be awesome. The button could still be located in the same place. A slight turn of the wrist while holding down on the switch would adjust the brightness from full all the way down to moonlight. This would eliminate the light being turned on in the brightest mode as you can leave it set to turn on in moonlight. Thoughts?


----------



## fivemega (May 26, 2015)

*Just saw this in good deals:*

http://www.opticsplanet.com/maglite-3rd-gen-3dcell-led-flashlight-625-lumens.html

*I assume it will work fine with shortened barrel to 1[SIZE=-2]1/6[/SIZE]D and single 32700*


----------



## Berneck1 (May 27, 2015)

fivemega said:


> *Just saw this in good deals:*
> 
> http://www.opticsplanet.com/maglite-3rd-gen-3dcell-led-flashlight-625-lumens.html
> 
> *I assume it will work fine with shortened barrel to 1[SIZE=-2]1/6[/SIZE]D and single 32700*



Exactly what I have been waiting for...


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Berneck1 (May 27, 2015)

Plus a 10% coupon! Just ordered a red and a blue one. Worked out to about $38 each... Not bad...


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Berneck1 (Jun 5, 2015)

Got my lights! Maglite has definitely stepped up their game with these. I would recommend them to anyone who prefers a more "traditional" flashlight.


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## regulator (Jun 7, 2015)

The focus is actually much better on the new Mag versions and does a nice job of flood and spot and is actually very usable now. They did a good job.


----------



## Berneck1 (Jun 7, 2015)

regulator said:


> The focus is actually much better on the new Mag versions and does a nice job of flood and spot and is actually very usable now. They did a good job.



Agreed. I have been playing around with them, and the one thing I have noticed is that the beam pattern is much better. Much smoother and easy to control.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## shiekh (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm more for the type III anodizing than the bright bulb; surprised it took them so long.


----------



## El Camino (Sep 19, 2015)

FYI, ML now has a 6-D version: 694 lumens, 177h run time on eco.


----------



## GasganoFJ60 (Oct 3, 2015)

You beat me to it.

6 D Cell Maglite LED
http://maglite.com/shop/flashlights...ltm-6-cell-d-led-flashlight.html#.VhAHkJNVK1E

I like to think they read all of my porduct reviews and suggestions whenever Ive filled out product registrations. 

Im pretty disappointed with the proposed run time on ECO mode. Still 117hrs like the 3Ds? What's the point? To me that’s sorta the beauty of having all those cells is to have a long run time.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 3, 2015)

Good lord! That 6 D looks incredible but $149?? 71 hour runtime on max? Will believe it when I see it...


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 3, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> Good lord! That 6 D looks incredible but $149?? 71 hour runtime on max? Will believe it when I see it...


Notice how the High and Low runtimes are so close.  Step-down regulation...


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Oct 3, 2015)

At that point i'd just prefer to go with the NiteCore EA81. Maglites don't stay at max run time for very long, though they do work well on D NiMH cells but i couldn't imagine carrying around a 6D flashlight. Even though the 6D would have better runtimes than the EA81 (heck a 2D Mag would outrun the EA81) but the 3D 3rd Gen Mag is still fairly good at 625 or so lumens for 16 hours. I haven't run any tests on 10,000mAh D NiMH cells yet, i just haven't had the time yet.


----------



## regulator (Oct 3, 2015)

I run my 3D with 8000mA NiMh D cells and like it very well. Another big improvement is the ability to go from a thrower to a good flood beam. The flood beam is way better than the old lights and is actually pretty good. I think Maglite did a very good job with this generation.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 3, 2015)

Do people who have these new gen Mags, notice a lower output when using NiMh's over Alkalines? Maglite tells me, output will be lower when using rechargeables.


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 3, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Do people who have these new gen Mags, notice a lower output when using NiMh's over Alkalines? Maglite tells me, output will be lower when using rechargeables.


Output is equivalent or higher. In my runtime tests, the 2D had higher output with NiMH and the 3D was the same.

http://www.led-resource.com/2015/04/maglite-ml300lx-review/


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 3, 2015)

I tried alkalines in mine when I got it. They operated in a slowly dropping off direct drive fashion. I see no output difference between alkys and NiMHs. The NiMHs I use provide regulation and better run times


----------



## kj2 (Oct 4, 2015)

That's great. Hope these new Gen Mags are here available soon.


----------



## newbie66 (Oct 4, 2015)

The page shows a "404 Not Found 1" error.

Bummer...


----------



## maglite mike (Oct 4, 2015)

My guess is it will retail for $75 or so. I'm getting one when the price comes down. Would be great if It had a candle power eco mode with 2000 hours or so run time. This is definitely a great emergency light for power outages etc.


CelticCross74 said:


> Good lord! That 6 D looks incredible but $149?? 71 hour runtime on max? Will believe it when I see it...


----------



## maglite mike (Oct 5, 2015)

The 6d maglite led is 177 hour run Time in Eco mode vs the 3d is 117 hour run time in Eco mode. Over 70 hours at 695 lumens ? Wow !


GasganoFJ60 said:


> You beat me to it.
> 
> 6 D Cell Maglite LED
> http://maglite.com/shop/flashlights...ltm-6-cell-d-led-flashlight.html#.VhAHkJNVK1E
> ...


----------



## martinaee (Nov 30, 2015)

Does anybody have that new 3 D cell ML300LX? They look pretty sweet actually. Looks like they go for 50-60 dollars on Amazon. And they come in many pretty colors! I have 3 spare NiMh D cells so I would love to have one of these.


http://maglite.com/shop/maglite-3-cell-d-led-3rd-gen-flashlight-746.html#.Vlvrzl4VsQo


----------



## Robin24k (Nov 30, 2015)

martinaee said:


> Does anybody have that new 3 D cell ML300LX? They look pretty sweet actually. Looks like they go for 50-60 dollars on Amazon. And they come in many pretty colors! I have 3 spare NiMh D cells so I would love to have one of these.
> 
> 
> http://maglite.com/shop/maglite-3-cell-d-led-3rd-gen-flashlight-746.html#.Vlvrzl4VsQo


I got one for review about half a year ago.

http://www.led-resource.com/2015/04/maglite-ml300lx-review/


----------



## etc (Nov 30, 2015)

StorminMatt said:


> But here's the thing. If you want a light that will run a long time on alkalines, you want a low power light like previous Mag LEDs. An XM-L/2 light will draw the batteries down too quickly. At the 2A draw that the 3D probably needs to sustain maximum output, capacoty drops to about 5500mAH (down from 11000mAH at the ,5A that the old 3D light draws). So optimizing the light for alkalines kind of defeats the purpose of having a high power light.




True statement.


----------



## maglite mike (Nov 30, 2015)

I have the 2 and 3 cell maglite ml300lx. They are awesome lights and well worth the price.


martinaee said:


> Does anybody have that new 3 D cell ML300LX? They look pretty sweet actually. Looks like they go for 50-60 dollars on Amazon. And they come in many pretty colors! I have 3 spare NiMh D cells so I would love to have one of these.
> 
> 
> http://maglite.com/shop/maglite-3-cell-d-led-3rd-gen-flashlight-746.html#.Vlvrzl4VsQo


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Dec 3, 2015)

I bought one of the 3rd Gen 2Ds in my fav mag color Gun Metal Grey. Arrived today. Never seen maglite come in a cardboard box like this before though.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 3, 2015)

That box is a keeper


----------



## maglite mike (Dec 3, 2015)

The ml 125, mag charger and few others are packaged in a card board box. I've never seen the regular D maglites in this box. Pretty cool.


Lord Flashlight said:


> I bought one of the 3rd Gen 2Ds in my fav mag color Gun Metal Grey. Arrived today. Never seen maglite come in a cardboard box like this before though.


----------



## dJippe (Dec 7, 2015)

Whats is the difference between ml300l and 3rd generation 2d/3d?


----------



## xxo (Dec 7, 2015)

dJippe said:


> Whats is the difference between ml300l and 3rd generation 2d/3d?



They're the same, they just changed the name.


----------



## Poppy (Dec 7, 2015)

Robin24k said:


> I got one for review about half a year ago.
> 
> http://www.led-resource.com/2015/04/maglite-ml300lx-review/



Nice review Robin, especially with the run-time graphs comparing alkalines and NiMH batteries.
Did you list the mah of the NiMH batteries? I would think that they were the cheap 2500mah ones, not the tenergy 10,000 ones.


----------



## Robin24k (Dec 7, 2015)

Poppy said:


> Nice review Robin, especially with the run-time graphs comparing alkalines and NiMH batteries.
> Did you list the mah of the NiMH batteries? I would think that they were the cheap 2500mah ones, not the tenergy 10,000 ones.


They were 2 x AA Eneloop HR3-UTGA in each D-cell adapter.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 8, 2015)

had both the 2D and 3D 3rd gens since they came out and love them both. Run them off 11000mah Powerex Nimh's. The 3D may have higher output but the 2D just balances better in my hand and 525 lumens out of a D Mag sized reflector equals a very wide beam that throoooows. I swear putting AR coated glass in them both made a visible difference. Got the both for roughly $50 tremendous value. My local Wally world now stocks the 3rd Gens great to see. Neither light even gets warm on highest output love them...


----------



## Phaserburn (Dec 10, 2015)

Robin24k said:


> They were 2 x AA Eneloop HR3-UTGA in each D-cell adapter.



If D nimh were used instead of the eneloops, what would the output curve look like I'm wondering? Would runtime at full brightness be longer, or does the circuit step down output over time regardless of battery condition? Thing is, I think 2xAA nimh will behave similarly to 2D alks under heavy load.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 10, 2015)

the reviewer used Eneloops in D adapters for the review? Why? Ive done the Eneloop in a D adapter on some of my D mags before and while they may power to level they dont do it for long. The 11000mah Powerex NiMH D's in both my 3rd Gens run for freaking ever and give full output for far faaaaar longer than a AA to D adapter set up ever could. 

From what I recall Energizer D alkies pack over 10000mah. The difference between 2 alkie D's vs 2xAA D adapter set up would be the alkies would last far longer but have an erratic power feed like most alkies do. I must have over 25 new and old D Mags of all sizes that I have modified over the years. The only reason I went 2xAA D adapter set up at times was to save weight.


----------



## FireWire (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi how long is the run time in high mode on the 3D 625 lm? After step down, using Nimh do you get eg 10 hours contant brightness till it falls out of regulation? How many hours would you say?


----------



## Grijon (Jan 1, 2016)

I use two 3rd generation Maglites at work now - a 2C and a 2D.

I like them both in that they are powerful enough, have decent beam profiles and are good throwers; they also have three levels of light so that you can conserve power, really light up a room/reach out, or find the middle ground between the two.

My 2D has gotten noticeably warm near the switch when run on high for extended periods of time; not hot, but definitely noticeably warm.

I run AA->C and AA->D adapters with Eneloops in them. Why do I run single AAs instead of NiMH C and D cells or alkalines, it may be asked based on comments above? Because I don't want to risk alkaline leaks nor do I have the budget for NiMH C and D cells along with the equipment needed to charge them. So I purchased an Eneloop Power Pack that included a charger, 8AA, 2 AA->C and 2 AA->D adapters (note that that is two pieces of single-AA-to-larger-cell adapters); along with the Maglites it was a turnkey setup for my workplace.

I don't have run times for this setup, but I can say that they're much longer than I need for several shifts so it is working great for me and my circumstances!


----------



## Hondo (Jan 1, 2016)

Grijon, right there with you on leaks, have thrown out a box full of Maglights from alkaline battery leaks.

If you want to triple your run time on the 2-D between charging, check these out, it's what I'm using:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-pcs-Paral...938111&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=201200943193

Here is a whole thread on adapters, these seem to win if you are not looking for crazy high Amp capability:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Best-Quality-AA-to-D-Cell-Adapter&highlight=


----------



## Grijon (Jan 1, 2016)

Ah ha ha; thanks, Hondo!


----------



## regulator (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks Hondo on the tip for the 3AA to D adapters. I have been looking for something like this without luck. Most are either only 1 or 2 cells.


----------



## FireWire (Jan 1, 2016)

Hello

We ran out and bought a 3D 625 lumen version. Using new fresh Alkalines.

It's always nice to to have a flashlight that has simple battery loading, three D batteries in a tube, one after another. It's so easy to be in the dark, try to unload, and load fresh barteries in complete darkeness vs the difficulty of a Nitecore EA4 or even more difficult Fenix LD41, that has the separate battery carrier, eg wet hands on the rain gets on all contacts easier.

I have loaded all three flashlights and the 3D maglite is the easiest.

I did a comparison between the three flashlights and the brightest is the Nitecore EA4. Even at a simple 300 lumens (4hours run time constant 300 lumens brightness), the EA4 gave a much brighter illumination of distances from 1-100 meters. 

It it was also astounding that the EA4 was better in the furthest long distance(beyond 100m) vs the maglite too (adjusting the focus to try to beat the nitecore EA4).

In short: 

Brightest
EA4 at 300 lumens noticeably better then mag 3D 625 lumens. we can say perhaps mag looked like a 200-250 lumens brightness in terms of ea4.

Fastest battery reloads 
Maglite is the easiest to change batteries, even in total darknesss (scary in forests or urban neighbourhoods without street lights-so faster reloads are great). Use a "two fish" bike Velcro adaptor, to use a maglite on a bike, works nicely, check if it fits the 3D, some unnamed brands do fit it easily like mine.

We hope this helps you, if your thinking of buying the ml300lx 3D 625 lumens Maglite.


----------



## regulator (Jan 1, 2016)

FireWire - not sure of all your testing but the maglight 3D should out throw and be brighter than the 300 lumen level of the Nitecore. Something must be wrong with your sample. From my comparisons, the 3rd generation Mag is pretty close to the specs they publish. It's pretty impressive for the price.


----------



## maglite mike (Jan 2, 2016)

I compared my maglite 300 LX to a sure fire with 500 lumen and the maglite was brighter


----------



## FireWire (Jan 2, 2016)

I was amazed too.

ok let's see if we can see what's happening.

I did a simple real world test, you know just pick up a flash light and compare in a forest.
I had 3 new d battery ZINC (sorry we did order alkalises) in the Maglite 
Nmhi - medium battery left in Ea4

in the Maglite default mode, I press 1 click 625 lumens
immediately after I turned on ea4 in 300 lumens 

I looked up close and far as the eye could see with both.

thats how I arrived at my shock. Is there any advise you can give me?

i would love to have the Maglite, be the king of the bike and also as a patrol light.

ps using Nmhi batteries how many hours till regulation drops out of high mode (625 lumens) ?

thank you in advance


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jan 2, 2016)

Must be something amiss with your testing or equipment. The maglite is more than double the lumens of the Nitecore on the medium setting. Your findings would make sense if you had the Nitecore on the max setting, especially as you said the 625 mag lumens looked more 250 compared to the 300 lumen medium setting of the Nitecore.

I have the 2D 3rd Gen maglite and there's no question I'm getting 524 lumens from it when I turn it on. It's very impressive.


----------



## FireWire (Jan 2, 2016)

Hello

just had a check.

the fenix ld41 @ 520 and nitecore ea4 @ 300,550and 860 all beat the maglite. 

Now I am wondering if there are fakes of this maglite, and that mine is one of them. Or it's just faulty. 

I am getting a refund so ill be able to start over. This will be great if its going to beat the nitecore and fenix, like it should. 

Ps can you all check your reflectors. I have noticed the inner part looking like the hole wasn't big enough and the led pushing past going to the lens, had slightly scraped the reflector. It looked like eg aluminium foil that has little rips on its side. The reflector has slight bends and scrapes and the reflective material is not not smooth. Just on the edge, of the inner hole of the reflector itself. 

I think this maglite was just a bad one off. I'm am really pleased that you all have a good one. Hopefully my next one will be great too. Imagine that, easy battery changes in total darkness, and brighter that ea4 and ld41. 

I have waited so long for maglite to come out with this flashlight. 

Thank you for all your friendly guidance and help.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jan 2, 2016)

It could be that yes. Every manufacturer will have a faulty one slip through. Don't worry you'll get a good one with the replacement.


----------



## maglite mike (Jan 2, 2016)

Agreed, let us know if the replacement is brighter.


----------



## Hondo (Jan 2, 2016)

FireWire said:


> I had 3 new d battery ZINC (sorry we did order alkalises) in the Maglite
> Nmhi - medium battery left in Ea4



I sure would start here. Those zinc-carbon batteries are the WORST! Even alkalines won't keep up with the current demand of these high modes for more than a minute or so. It's not a fair fight with the EA4 running on NiMH's.

This is another reason why we are putting Eneloops in these with a converter, they will deliver max performance until nearly dead. Ideally, get full-size NiMH D-cells, but a set of those can cost at least as much as the light. But the good ones are 10,000+ mAh. Three parallel Eneloops are 6,000 mAh, so not bad at all, and I have lots of them already, and they are relatively cheap compared to the D-cell.

As I recall, some rough finish just outside the hole in the reflector is a common trait on these, and will not affect the performance.

Oh, and there are many designs that copy the Maglite, but I have never heard of a fake (or "counterfeit") where the Maglite name was put on a copy to pass as genuine.


----------



## xxo (Jan 2, 2016)

There is no way cheap/[email protected] zinc carbon batteries are going to power the Mag to 625 lumens.....they are lucky to work at all. Get some proper alkalines or NiMH's. 


I use mostly AA Eneloops in single cell adapters and get over an hour of run time before the 2000 mAh Eneloops fall out of regulation. I would guess that a quality 10,000 mAh NiMH D cell would last around 6 hours of regulated run time, but I don't have these owing to the cost of the cells/charger - probably the way to go if you can afford them - if not Eneloops AA's and adapters.


----------



## regulator (Jan 2, 2016)

I use D cell holders you get at Frys and wired them to AA size inserts that I put in my Powerex charger to charge my D cells. It's not pretty but works to charge the D cells without a dedicated D cell charger.


----------



## hiluxxulih (Mar 3, 2016)

Do these lights have some sort of regulation that shuts them off when the battery power gets to low ?


----------



## nitedrive (Mar 5, 2016)

I just picked up the ML50L 3C from Walmart for $33. That appears to be the regular price at my store. Anyway, when I first tried it I was not impressed, it was hardly brighter than my MagTac. Then I looked into what I thought were "new" batteries. That was the issue. I made a quick 3xAA to 3xC adapter (plastic pipe ~5" long) and tested the light with some freshly charged AA NiMH. OK, it delivers. Yes, with my 3xAA setup I'm not going to get the longer run time that 3C cells promise but it allows me to use the rechargeables I already own. Based on the specs and looking at the spot I don't think this light will out throw my old 2D Rebel Maglite. So if you want the last bit of throw get the D cell version (the ML300L 3D is $40 at my same Walmart). I decided I already had a LED spotlight that could out throw either so the smaller, lighter, cheaper ML50L seemed like the better buy. For me this was probably about the cheapest way I could get this much light. I already had NiMH cells vs having to buy protected 18650s and a charger. Perhaps some of the HD Defiant lights might match the thing for the dollar but the Maglite is really nicely made and the high output is actually regulated. Anyway, for $33 it was a great buy and I would highly recommend one (or the ML300L) for a non-technical person.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 5, 2016)

^^ thanks for your insight. 

Sounds like a good one. 

I opted for a 3 cell ML 25 because like you I already have a D cell thrower. 
But after using a 4C xenon lately, if Mag had not come out with the smaller version I would be heading to WallyWorld soon to grab a ML50 based on your comments.

Being an addict I may end up owning one anyway.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Mar 19, 2016)

Lord Flashlight said:


> I bought one of the 3rd Gen 2Ds in my fav mag color Gun Metal Grey. Arrived today. Never seen maglite come in a cardboard box like this before though.



Had a two and half hour long power cut last night, and this light proved to the best and was my constant companion, walking about going from room to room. Although I had other lights scattered around in candle mode, Fenix's, Thrunites, nitecores and a Led Lenser, it really was the this beauty above that took the crown. 524 lumens, no heating up, no step down. I think the neighbors probably thought we must have had our own generator.


----------



## Stevenn1 (Mar 19, 2016)

So for the full size Maglites: GEN 1 is Incandescent (70 Lumens), GEN 2 is Led upgrade (140 Lumen), and GEN 3 is like the ML300L (600 Lumen)????


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 19, 2016)

I could be wrong but I thought there was a 274 or 324 in there somewhere. (Or something along those lines) as I think my 2D Pro is like 270-something...maybe 320-something? It was the $35 model in 015.

Again, could be wrong but I'm thinking Gen 1 refers to the initial LED unit and incan was not given a Gen #....


----------



## Grijon (Mar 19, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> I could be wrong but I thought there was a 274 or 324 in there somewhere. (Or something along those lines) as I think my 2D Pro is like 270-something...maybe 320-something? It was the $35 model in 015.
> 
> Again, could be wrong but I'm thinking Gen 1 refers to the initial LED unit and incan was not given a Gen #....



This is correct; when you say a "Gen X" Maglite you are specifically referring to the LED models.


----------



## Stevenn1 (Mar 19, 2016)

It sure be cool if I could upgrade my original incandescent 3D Mag to the briteness of the Gen 3. Once I used my Gen 3 it's hard to go back to the old one.


----------



## tjhabak (Mar 19, 2016)

Stevenn1 said:


> It sure be cool if I could upgrade my original incandescent 3D Mag to the briteness of the Gen 3. Once I used my Gen 3 it's hard to go back to the old one.



Check out the 3-4 cell XML2 drop-in at Malkoffdevices.com. That's exactly what you're looking for.


----------



## Stevenn1 (Mar 21, 2016)

So are Energizer Max batteries good enough for the ML300L 3D or is there other kinds that are more bang for the buck and produce more Lumens? 

(I'm kinda on a budget and cant go too expensive.)


----------



## xxo (Mar 21, 2016)

Any quality alkaline D cells should be fine....I usually go with either Rayovac, Duracell or Enegizer because they claim to repair or replace items damaged by leaks.


Good low self discharge NiMH D cells such as Tenergy Centuras or Maha Imedions are better but are pricey and require a good smart charger that will charge NiMH D cells to full capacity. Most other NiMH D cells should be avoided owing to low capacity, poor quality and/or being high self discharge.


Using AA Eneloops or other high quality, low self discharge batteries in adapters is a lower cost NiMH option. You can get *Parallel *(be sure not to get the ones in Series!) adapters that take 3 AA batteries each for cheap and AA Eneloops and a basic smart charger are not too expensive.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Mar 21, 2016)

both my 2 D and 3 D cell 3rd Gens totally rock their claimed numbers, they in typical D cell Mag fashion throw like hell and have massive beam profiles. I have compared and contrasted the Mags to a lot of my other lights and am pretty well convinced the published specs are more or less dead on. I run Powerex 11000mah D NiMH's in both my 3rd Gens as well as AR coated high quality glass lenses they freaking rock. Have had the big 8 bay Maha NiMH charger that fits D cells for awhile so good to go there. The run times out of both the 3rd Gens is flat out incredible. Neither light gets hot or really even warm. My EA41 is barely brighter than my 3D 3rd Gen.


----------



## tjhabak (Mar 21, 2016)

tjhabak said:


> Check out the 3-4 cell XML2 drop-in at Malkoffdevices.com. That's exactly what you're looking for.




Also check out member Vestureofblood of Blood. Can't believe I forgot about him! He makes some great Mag drop-ins!


----------



## nitedrive (Mar 22, 2016)

Looks like Maglite is dropping the prices on these things. The 3D ML300L was $40 at Home Depot. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Maglite-3D-Cell-Flashlight-ML300L-I3JA6/206596520
The 2C ML50L is $35. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Maglite-2C-Cell-Flashlight-ML50L-I2JA6/206596521

I've been happily running my ML50L 3C on 3AA, NiMH cells. Yes, I know I'm loosing run time but where else can I get a $33 flashlight that matches the output and throw AND runs on batteries I already own vs Li 18650s?

That said, if size isn't an issue, go for the ML300 for the longer throw and because D cells cost less at retail yet have more capacity vs the C cells.


----------



## Beamhead (May 26, 2016)

Just picked up the 2D version for $30 at Sport Chalet, this is not your Father's [email protected]  They are slowly moving forward.


----------



## UMDTERPS (Aug 26, 2016)

Just picked up a Maglite® ML300L at Walmart, had to return it. The spill had some nasty green tint to it. Has anyone seen/heard this issue?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 27, 2016)

nasty green tint? I guess anything is possible. I now have 5 3rd Gens and all 5 rock. Output is on spec, their beam diameters a huge and all of them throw like crazy. I am using standard Energizer alkies now. Oh and Ive got glass lenses in them all made a huge difference in beam definition.


----------



## RobertMM (Aug 27, 2016)

Saw a local dealer selling ML300L for 76USD.
First time I saw the model here in the Phil. , thinking about it hard.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 27, 2016)

buy it its worth it. Real XML2 625 lumens, multi modes and forever run time. 76 USD is roughly 20 more than we pay in the states but the value factor is off the charts either way


----------



## RobertMM (Aug 29, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> buy it its worth it. Real XML2 625 lumens, multi modes and forever run time. 76 USD is roughly 20 more than we pay in the states but the value factor is off the charts either way



Well, dealer just posted a sale @ 65USD.
Waiting for my paycheck


----------



## CanadianSurvivalCompany (Aug 29, 2016)

Watching closely for this light to become available locally. I need to replace my old Maglite that works as a vehicle light. Just hope it's as durable.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 29, 2016)

get the MlLX version with the knurled body and tougher finish. Get mine off Amazon never seen the LX version in stores just the ML300L which is still just fine. Yes its just as durable.


----------



## CanadianSurvivalCompany (Aug 29, 2016)

Found it, thanks for the heads up!



CelticCross74 said:


> get the MlLX version with the knurled body and tougher finish. Get mine off Amazon never seen the LX version in stores just the ML300L which is still just fine. Yes its just as durable.


----------



## yearnslow (Jun 8, 2018)

I'm a bit late to the party here, but I just bought the ML300LX knurled body 2 Dcell model, and I have to say, it's impressive.
I've always liked Maglites, because of the aesthetics and, just because they work, but with the advent of lots of other manufacturers, they sort of lost their way.

This model is a real improvement on the originals, I just hope it is as tough as the older versions.


----------



## LiftdT4R (Jun 8, 2018)

Nice, I've been itching to try an ML300. I think the modes are just what the doctor ordered. I have a 3D Incan that's I've put way too much work into and am too attached to to ditch though. I've also heard but can't confirm that Mag went with a thinner wall aluminum on the body tube. It's probably fine but I still like the 80's and early 90's Mags with the big old bodies because they feel so much more durable.

Like most other Maglites the batteries will be the weak point. I recommend using a Low Self Discharge NiMH, they'll never leak and can be recharged easily. If you don't want to part with that kind of dough you have to use the best quality alkalines you can find and make sure all the batteries are brand new and form the same lot. I've seen soooo many lights ruined because of cheap batteries. 99% of the Mag's problems are due to bad batteries.

As soon as I find one of these cheap on Fleabay I'll def be picking one up to try out.


----------



## xxo (Jun 8, 2018)

LiftdT4R said:


> Nice, I've been itching to try an ML300. I think the modes are just what the doctor ordered. I have a 3D Incan that's I've put way too much work into and am too attached to to ditch though. I've also heard but can't confirm that Mag went with a thinner wall aluminum on the body tube. It's probably fine but I still like the 80's and early 90's Mags with the big old bodies because they feel so much more durable.
> 
> Like most other Maglites the batteries will be the weak point. I recommend using a Low Self Discharge NiMH, they'll never leak and can be recharged easily. If you don't want to part with that kind of dough you have to use the best quality alkalines you can find and make sure all the batteries are brand new and form the same lot. I've seen soooo many lights ruined because of cheap batteries. 99% of the Mag's problems are due to bad batteries.
> 
> As soon as I find one of these cheap on Fleabay I'll def be picking one up to try out.



The ML300 is great - the extra lumens, the multi modes, improved focus, programmable function sets and electronic switch all work well. They did go with a slightly slimmed down tube and a shorter overall length (thanks to the new switch and focus system), I am sure a lot of people like the lighter weight and slimmer feel, while others may prefer the weight and fatter grip of the old Mags. BTW, I put a old glass MagCharger lens on mine, so the lens are still the same diameter as the old Mags.


----------



## etc (Jun 8, 2018)

What's the lux on it?


----------



## yearnslow (Jun 8, 2018)

No Idea?


----------



## fivemega (Jun 9, 2018)

yearnslow said:


> This model is a real improvement on the originals, I just hope it is as tough as the older versions.


*These models have thinner barrel material compare to older incand models but still strong enough and durable.
BTW, thread diameters are different and one can not be used on the other.*


----------



## mn700vforce (Jun 12, 2018)

First post here but been reading for a while. I have had the Maglite ML50LX for around 6 months and have nothing but good things to say about it. It has the urban gray finish which I have yet to scratch.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 13, 2018)

Welcome to the site vforce. 

Thanks for the info about the tough coating.


----------



## xxo (Jun 13, 2018)

I think the LX's have Type 3 hard ano finish instead of the type 2 on most Mags.


----------



## yearnslow (Jun 17, 2018)

I think you may be right.
The LX's have a 'matt' finish too.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 17, 2018)

xxo said:


> I think the LX's have Type 3 hard ano finish instead of the type 2 on most Mags.





yearnslow said:


> I think you may be right.
> The LX's have a 'matt' finish too.



Correct. They are HA type 3.


----------



## 4DMag-Lite (Oct 16, 2018)

I just recently upgraded from a 4D INCAN to a 3D ML300L, I will say I was not disappointed. What prompted me to buy the light was the fact that it had 4 different programmable modes.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 21, 2018)

It has been a couple of years now since the 3rd Gen XML2 release. They are STILL the best VALUE large lights there are. The electronics in the new Gens are extremely good. XML2 emitters all around. The fact that you actually have MULTI MODE capability is awesome. I have a copy of ALL the new 3rd Gen XML2 Mags in both C and D size. Only thing I did to them was what I always do with my big Mags which is getting custom ground optical quality glass lenses for them all. Every single one has first class glass up front and YES it makes a difference at least to my eyes.

Just got the new 4xD 1000 lumen Mag. Of course first thing was install of first rate glass up front. Second is going through the modes they are capable of. 

I accidentally ordered 3 of the new 4xD 1000 lumen Mags. Only have room for one. The other two are still new in unopened boxes. Have no idea what to do with them.


----------



## xxo (Oct 21, 2018)

CelticCross74 said:


> It has been a couple of years now since the 3rd Gen XML2 release. They are STILL the best VALUE large lights there are. The electronics in the new Gens are extremely good. XML2 emitters all around. The fact that you actually have MULTI MODE capability is awesome. I have a copy of ALL the new 3rd Gen XML2 Mags in both C and D size. Only thing I did to them was what I always do with my big Mags which is getting custom ground optical quality glass lenses for them all. Every single one has first class glass up front and YES it makes a difference at least to my eyes.
> 
> Just got the new 4xD 1000 lumen Mag. Of course first thing was install of first rate glass up front. Second is going through the modes they are capable of.
> 
> I accidentally ordered 3 of the new 4xD 1000 lumen Mags. Only have room for one. The other two are still new in unopened boxes. Have no idea what to do with them.



Cool!

How do you like the 4D ML300? Is it noticeably brighter than the 3D version?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 21, 2018)

Loving the new 4xD ML300! Yes is MUCH brighter than the 3D which themselves have great output off of alkaline cells. I wish Mag would make an ML300LX version of BOTH their 6 D cell ML300 as well as the new 1000 lumen 4xD ML300. My MLLX versions of the new Gens are MUCH nicer. They have HA III anodizing and an awesome grenade grip texture on the bodies.


----------



## xxo (Oct 21, 2018)

CelticCross74 said:


> Loving the new 4xD ML300! Yes is MUCH brighter than the 3D which themselves have great output off of alkaline cells. I wish Mag would make an ML300LX version of BOTH their 6 D cell ML300 as well as the new 1000 lumen 4xD ML300. My MLLX versions of the new Gens are MUCH nicer. They have HA III anodizing and an awesome grenade grip texture on the bodies.



Thanks! The 4 cell size has always been my preference for D Mags....will have to get one of these at some point, I was also kind of waiting to see if they came out with a LX version as well. The 6 cells are cool, but a bit on the big and heavy side for me.....though I would be real tempted if there were a 6D LX.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 21, 2018)

4D is back?

Just when I thought I was cured.... Dratz....


----------



## gurdygurds (Oct 21, 2018)

😂 The struggle is real Mike. Hey do by chance have any experience with the newer pineapple grip mags? I’ve never handled one. They look cool but the “classic” Mag finish always gets me in the end.


bykfixer said:


> 4D is back?
> 
> Just when I thought I was cured.... Dratz....


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 22, 2018)

GG, I've not seen one in real life nor handled one. 

I like my Maglites like I like my bannana peels...
Slippery. :naughty:


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 22, 2018)

I have a 3-D and have never wanted for more light or throw when I’m using it.


----------



## 4DMag-Lite (Oct 22, 2018)

thermal guy said:


> I have a 3-D and have never wanted for more light or throw when I’m using it.



I like my 3D and think its plenty bright. However I want to pick up a 4D because of its size and weight. When I work late shifts I like to carry my 4D incandescent because of its weight and size.


----------



## xxo (Oct 22, 2018)

The LX versions are real nice, particularly if you have a few other Mags and want something with a bit different look and feel. If you like the look, the fact that the LX's are hard ano'd and a bit grippier makes them well worth the few $ extra.


----------



## regulator (Oct 22, 2018)

The 3D is pretty impressive and very useful. I like it a lot and think they did a very good job with it.


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 22, 2018)

There is just something about carrying a big mag and feeling safe. I have a new 3D with a SS impact bezel on it and a carbide point/window breaker on the tail. When out for a walk or checking things in my yard I'm good 😊


----------



## gurdygurds (Oct 22, 2018)

Love to see a pic thermal guy! SS bezel sounds cool


thermal guy said:


> There is just something about carrying a big mag and feeling safe. I have a new 3D with a SS impact bezel on it and a carbide point/window breaker on the tail. When out for a walk or checking things in my yard I'm good 


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 22, 2018)

Wish I knew how.posting pictures has become a real headache anymore. It is pretty cool an as i say feel very safe while walking with it.You know I own HDS and MALKOFF lights and as far as reliablity goes they are the best. But if I had to walk down a dark trail at nights in my woods I’d have my mag in my hand no question.


----------



## LeanBurn (Oct 23, 2018)

thermal guy said:


> Wish I knew how.posting pictures has become a real headache anymore. It is pretty cool an as i say feel very safe while walking with it.You know I own HDS and MALKOFF lights and as far as reliablity goes they are the best. But if I had to walk down a dark trail at nights in my woods I’d have my mag in my hand no question.



Why is that...is it the heft of the light boosts more condfidence as a defence weapon, or is it run time or something else?


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 23, 2018)

You know it’s all the above with 600 plus lumes and a pretty good spill to light up everything in sight there’s nothing that’s going to sneak up on me and my 3D with SS bezel would seriously help if I was ever attached. My other lights are super rugged and bright and dependable and I never leave the house without them but if push came to shove the mag is a far superior light to use as a club/defense weapon. And ya it will run forever if need be.


----------



## 4DMag-Lite (Oct 23, 2018)

thermal guy said:


> There is just something about carrying a big mag and feeling safe. I have a new 3D with a SS impact bezel on it and a carbide point/window breaker on the tail. When out for a walk or checking things in my yard I'm good 😊




I agree with you on the carrying a big mag.

Where did you find the SS impact bezel? I do have one of those bust a cap tail ends in my amazon cart for both my 3D ML300 and my 4D INCAN.


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 23, 2018)

I can email pictures if any are interested


----------



## gurdygurds (Oct 23, 2018)

Yes please, send away. My Email is same as PayPal. And I agree that a Mag gives some reassurance on a walk at night.


thermal guy said:


> I can email pictures if any are interested


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 24, 2018)

“Where did you find the SS impact bezel? I do have one of those bust a cap tail ends in my amazon cart for both my 3D ML300 and my 4D INCAN.”

I got it many moons ago on a mag I bought here in b/s/t.never seen another one like it.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 28, 2018)

The new 4D ML300 is still impressing me very much! I finally got used to having to unscrew the tail cap in certain ways in order to change modes. The STROBE out of ANY of the new Gens is amazing! The tint out of my new 4D ML300 is leaning into the bluer part of the LED spectrum but that is just fine.

Pics-
Still have 2 new in their still never opened boxes 4D ML300's. Still have a good assortment of new optical quality glass FOR D Mags. But I have SO MANY big Mags already. Not really sure what to do.

Will upload pics when my photoB stops crashing in a bit




[/URL]

[/IMG]



[/URL]

[/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 4DMag-Lite (Nov 13, 2018)

I've had my 3D for about a month now. Haven't had to replace the batteries yet, I use this light pretty frequently at work. I've made some upgrades to mine. I replaced the stock lens with a Weltool glass lens, and replaced the tailcap with a Bust-A-Cap glass breaker tailcap. I'm a sucker for larger lights, I'm going to have to pick up a 4D model even though 625 lumen is plenty bright for my needs. 



r


----------



## thermal guy (Nov 13, 2018)

Hey a fellow New Yorker!


----------



## 4DMag-Lite (Nov 13, 2018)

thermal guy said:


> Hey a fellow New Yorker!



Hello!


----------



## thermal guy (Nov 14, 2018)

Well hello.country boy here. Got to love when I tell people I’m from ny. It’s always oh man I couldn’t live in a big city like that lol. Hell neater could I.


----------



## 4DMag-Lite (Nov 14, 2018)

thermal guy said:


> Well hello.country boy here. Got to love when I tell people I’m from ny. It’s always oh man I couldn’t live in a big city like that lol. Hell neater could I.



haha! I feel your pain! However, I'm only an hour north of the City. lol


----------



## thermal guy (Nov 14, 2018)

That’s not to bad but way to close for me. If shtf head for the woods. 😄


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 24, 2018)

I thought the city ends 2 hours north of the city... :huh:

I have a PKFL2 for self defense. I carry the big Maglite for the runtime. :thumbsup:


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 10, 2018)

Just thought I would drop some MLLX goodness right here. Missing out of these pics is my red 2 C cell ML50LX. All have glass up front ant nyogel applied to the new style rubber O-ring on the tail caps. 





[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## hsa (Dec 11, 2018)

The last time you lost your red one it was in the glove box of your car.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 11, 2018)

PFFT HAHA! That is correct! Unfortunately it is not there now. It will be getting horribly cold where I am in about a month. Going to change a couple of my LX lights over to AA to D cell adapters and Energizer Ultimate Lithium AA primaries. Alkaline does not do well below freezing at all. Outdoors a lot and use these. Run times are seemingly forever out of all of them.


----------



## regulator (Dec 11, 2018)

Do you have the 3 AA to 1D adapters? I have some but have not used them yet. I use LSD NiMh cells and they seem to do very well.


----------



## Hondo (Dec 11, 2018)

I have those too, and they rock - all I use in my D-cell lights now, with Eneloops in them. Although, in the uber-low temps, I would still use the Energizer lithium primaries. NiMH's don't do well in cold temps either.


----------



## yearnslow (Dec 21, 2018)

xxo said:


> The LX versions are real nice, particularly if you have a few other Mags and want something with a bit different look and feel. If you like the look, the fact that the LX's are hard ano'd and a bit grippier makes them well worth the few $ extra.



Indeed, well worth the money. My ML300LX 2 x 'D' is quite possibly the best 'D' cell Flashlight I've owned yet, and I've tried lots of 'D' cell flashlights!
Prior to this I had a three 'D' cell Mag with the replacement LED 'bulb', which of itself was a great improvement over the incandescents. But this Mag is in a different league.


----------



## xxo (Dec 21, 2018)

I think the ML50 and ML300 are currently the best C and D cell lights out there, definitely outstanding values! Mag really did a great job with these lights - worthy successors to the old Mags.

If there is anything that surpasses the ML50/ML300 for value, it might well be the ML25 C cell LEDs - amazing lights for the price. Its a shame Mag didn't come out with the incan ML25's back in the late '80's, I'm sure they would have been very popular and share the classic status of the other incan Mags.

I only wish the LX versions were more popular, Mag seems to have stopped offering LX'd versions of their newest variations; I would love a 4D ML300 LX if Mag decides to make 'em - heck I would love a LX versions of the ML25's as well.


----------



## LiftdT4R (Dec 22, 2018)

Mag is def heading in the right direction with these lights, can't hate on a 4D! I wish Mag would offer some more customization thought. Can't help but wonder when they'll bring their warm tints to the larger lights. Some additional colors, bezels, special editions wouldn't hurt either. Very excited to see what the future holds!


----------



## thermal guy (Dec 23, 2018)

Here’s mine.


----------

